

Mozilla's 2006 revenue: $66.8 million - soundsop
http://www.news.com/8301-13580_3-9802922-39.html

======
marvin
It's time the Mozilla Foundation starts talking out louder about exactly what
they are using this money for. Very few free open-source applications are able
to generate as much cash as Firefox, and the Mozilla Foundation therefore has
a responsibility on behalf of the entire community to manage this fortune.

I'm thinking something along the lines of ransoming source code, supporting
full-time coders for projects not related to Mozilla, etc. Why aren't people
discussing this?

